# No air, Heat nor Cool...



## Rblevins1975 (May 9, 2018)

I am an electrician and do alot of control work, including indstrial hvac controls... I've checked out all Electrical sides of my home unit, all is well... Fans inside and out run, thermostat good, no leaks... Everything seems to check out except won't heat or cool.... any and all pointers appreciated


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

Is it electric heat or gas heat? Sounds to me like you got a thermostat control problem possibly or low-voltage wiring is in proper maybe even the thermostat itself


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

You ever figure this out bud?


----------



## ClaraCraighead (Jul 14, 2020)

faithheatingcooling said:


> Is it electric heat or gas heat? Sounds to me like you got a thermostat control problem possibly or low-voltage wiring is in proper maybe even the thermostat itself


How do you know if your home thermostat is bad?:sad:


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Ensure that you have any humidifiers turned off.
Some units may even have a red reset button on your outdoor unit near the refrigerant line. If you can find this, try pushing it. Sometimes a simple system reset will correct the problem
Maque sure that all windows and doors are closed.
Make sure your supply and return vents are open and unobstructed.
Make sure that your thermostat is set to cool, and is turned down below room temperature.
.


----------



## alyford (Apr 25, 2021)

If you already checked some of the basic stuff that you can and still couldn't find the main cause of your AC problems, I highly recommend that you seek the help of professional AC repair service providers like this site. I personally would prefer to have it checked and serviced by a professional who has extensive knowledge to make sure that the repair would be done correctly and that everything would be addressed especially the main cause of the issue as some parts inside your unit might actually be broken beyond repair that would probably need replacement.


----------



## chrstopher007 (Mar 27, 2021)

Replacing your filter regularly is one of the most important things you can do to extend the life and efficiency of your furnace. If your filter is dirty, it will restrict airflow causing your unit to work much harder to circulate air through your home. This puts unnecessary strain on your furnace's blower and will result in comfort issues as well. A dirty filter can also cause the furnace to overheat and shut off on a high limit.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

From what I can tell from the post. I would say you have to vacuum and then release your freon. The compressor is not starting cause of high pressure switch. I am assuming that it’s a heat pump cause you said no heat or cool from your system but gave very vague statements. I think you are either a homeowner who bought a do it yourself kit or a newbie trying to fish for info. If you were an electrician who worked on hvac industrial equipment then you would not make the statement that you checked all electrical sides of the equipment in your home unit . No leaks from what: air, Freon, gas? You said the thermostat was solid. How do you get the fans on your indoor and outdoor units to turn on. How could an industrial electric controls guy not be able to fix such a simple troubleshooting issue with a simple home system. I don’t think you know how the stat works or what kind of system you have. If you work on industrial hvac controls then you would know about sequence of operations and definitely know more than you stated. You said fans running in and out and electrical is good. What does that mean and how do you make that happen. Just as a side note: how do you not mention the compressor and how do you know there are no leaks when you don’t even know the unit has a compressor. It almost seems like a fake post! Just saying.


----------

